# Feeding Frenzy!!!



## Sea Six (Jul 21, 2009)

Apparently, Disney has made a large number of weeks available to RCI traders.  BUT, once you search and select available units, you get the message  "Due to recent activity online, the unit you selected is no longer available. Please refine your search and try again".  If you are looking for a trade into Disney check it out now!  I've never seen so many units available at so many resorts, but they are mostly 3rd and 4th qtr weeks, so they may be considered "leftovers".

PS, now I go back to continue searching, and the weeks aren't coming up anymore.  What the heck is goig on???  I was seeing Boardwalk, Animal Kingdom, Old Key West, Coronado Springs, which I have rarley seen before!


----------



## Dori (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw them early this morning, and have never seen them before-ever.  I have all my weeks booked for next year, so I didn't try to put any on hold.  Sounds like they may be what the call "phantom weeks".  They are not really available, but show up anyway.  Doesn't make much sense to me.

Dori


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

No, those weeks were for REAL.  Thanks, Sea Six, I scored a Broadwalk Villa for late January ... yes, a small studio for 38,000 pts ... just what I wanted when I was looking over last weekend.  All because of your post!  

Never been to DVC before and this was one of my goals for 2010.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go Linda!  I don't see ANY of those weeks now.  Lately when I search the Orlando area, I see from 49 to 52 Resorts Available.  Last night there were 70!  There was still a Bonnet Creek and both HGVCs this morning.  I seem to be on a rotation because the resorts we like all have a 1 in 4 rule.  I was hoping to get something new, especially a DVC.

PS - If anyone sees a bulk deposit for the HGVC on International Drive (March/April 2010), please let me know.  My 4 year wait is up and that is one place I'd be happy to go back to.  I'm trading my 2BR beachfront at Club Regency, Marco Island.


----------



## Judy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> BUT, once you search and select available units, you get the message  "Due to recent activity online, the unit you selected is no longer available. Please refine your search and try again".


I see that error message (and others) often.  It's often a glitch in the system.  If you log out and log back in again, usually you can continue your search/select/confirm without interference.  Usually the weeks are not gone at all.  Sometimes another member is looking at the same unit and after a while it will reappear.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 22, 2009)

*No Need To Log In Again If You Get On The Phone.*




Judy said:


> I see that error message (and others) often.  It's often a glitch in the system.


Or, you can call'm up & complete the exchange via telephone. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## littlestar (Jul 22, 2009)

Coronado Springs is not a DVC timeshare unit. It's a regular Disney hotel room. That's weird that it showed up for exchange.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 22, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Coronado Springs is not a DVC timeshare unit. It's a regular Disney hotel room. That's weird that it showed up for exchange.



The poster probably meant to say Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Judy (Jul 23, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Or, you can call'm up & complete the exchange via telephone.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Doesn't that cost more?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Judy said:


> Doesn't that cost more?



It's $25 more, but if it is worth it to get something others can see.........


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 23, 2009)

gmarine said:


> The poster probably meant to say Saratoga Springs.


I'm not so sure about that, he added "which I have rarley seen before!" right after, and SSR is the most commonly spotted DVC.


----------



## mgeez (Jul 24, 2009)

I also phoned HGVC / RCI after I got the "glitch" message online last week and easily reserved a 2br @ SSR for next May for 4800 HGVC points. We never knew this would be an added perk with our HGVC club. We are astounded these units are actually available this easily. The RCI operator told me that Disney will periodically be releasing DVC units in blocks to RCI now. DVC probably made a mistake building Bay Shores before Saratoga and Animal Kingdom units were close to selling out. Now they have empty units they need to fill to generate xtra $$$.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 24, 2009)

So who here on Tug has actually been able to book a DVC unit with RCI online.

I was able to book a 1 bdrm Kidani Village Savanah view for March 2010.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2009)

There are lots of weeks in RCI Points, and it isn't glitchy, and so it's easy to get a week that way.  

I also was able to get two weeks before the 5/30 "enhancements" RCI made, which virtually left our weeks unable to see anything Disney now.  I see studios that I just don't want, when I can get a 3 bedroom at Sunterra's Grand Beach resort (cannot remember the exact name of that resort) for any date I need.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 24, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are lots of weeks in RCI Points, and it isn't glitchy, and so it's easy to get a week that way.
> 
> I also was able to get two weeks before the 5/30 "enhancements" RCI made, which virtually left our weeks unable to see anything Disney now.  I see studios that I just don't want, when I can get a 3 bedroom at Sunterra's Grand Beach resort (cannot remember the exact name of that resort) for any date I need.




Cindy I was able to pick up the unit on the weeks side (I do not have points) during the enhancement.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 25, 2009)

> So who here on Tug has actually been able to book a DVC unit with RCI online.


Since the "enchancement" I have one confirmed exchange, and put two others on hold that I threw back.  All done online.  So far, no VC has "helped" me with anything I could not see online, but was there.


----------



## bobemac (Aug 6, 2009)

It was amazing, the amount of DVC inventory available through HGVC/RCI.
Yesterday I booked a one bedroom in the Wilderness Villas for 3400 points,
and $164.00. The site was easy to operate now. 
   This is for the first week of March 2010.
Those units are being sold on the Disney World site for $630 per night.
This is the #3 top rated TS in North America, according to the TUG site.
   You qualify for full WDW benefits, including their dining plan.
The Grand Kids will be very happy.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats! It's an awesome resort and was the first DVC I bought. Took my adult kids & toddler grands (3-1/2, 4 & 5-1/2) in June, and they loved it as much as I knew they would. If your grandchildren are young enough that Magic Kingdom will be your primary park, you can't beat the location. The bus takes about 5 minutes to the gate (once it arrives at VWL), and the boat ride coming back is wonderful. We always use the bus in the morning to get there quickly and the boat for the return trip.


----------



## deejay (Aug 6, 2009)

schiff1997 said:


> So who here on Tug has actually been able to book a DVC unit with RCI online.



Two bedroom at Old Key West in Feb booked on the weeks side online.


----------



## bobemac (Aug 6, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Congrats! It's an awesome resort and was the first DVC I bought. Took my adult kids & toddler grands (3-1/2, 4 & 5-1/2) in June, and they loved it as much as I knew they would. If your grandchildren are young enough that Magic Kingdom will be your primary park, you can't beat the location. The bus takes about 5 minutes to the gate (once it arrives at VWL), and the boat ride coming back is wonderful. We always use the bus in the morning to get there quickly and the boat for the return trip.



Thanks Jamie, that's a great tip.
We were thinking about taking the boat first, I guess it would take a lot longer,
and it would depend on how busy the Magic Kingdom was.
   IMO HGVC just became a bit more valuable to me with the DVC/RCI option.


----------

